# Spearmint?



## Stone again! (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking I would plants some spearmint next to my girls during the flowering state for taste... Then I thought that maybe it is a big NO NO and I should run it by the pros here... Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2011)

It wil help cover the smell but the taste won't tranfer to the mj. Be great if that would work tho think about growing you favorite fruits and seasonings arould your mj plants for a killer tasting smoke.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 27, 2011)

That would be awesome. It wont help your finished product but it cant hurt either. similar requirements.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2011)

If your growing outside, the spearmint will be so invasive it will rob nutrients from your plants. Other then that it sounds lovely.


----------



## Grubbycup (May 3, 2011)

I've companion planted catnip, which is also a mint, to no ill effect. Just be careful as Rosebud suggested that it doesn't take over, so keeping them potted and seperate is a good idea.

And yes, my Kitties have a couple plants for them in the garden too.


----------



## Wetdog (May 4, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> If your growing outside, the spearmint will be so invasive it will rob nutrients from your plants. Other then that it sounds lovely.


:yeahthat: 

For sure, you throw that stuff down and run.:holysheep: 

Woods walking near a neighbors, found an old foundation, chimney, and stone steps. All that was left, some of these places go back to before the Revolution (think "The Patriot"), anyway, from the steps going everywhere, it was over run with mint. The mint looked great, but everything else was scraggly looking.

Wet


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 17, 2011)

I threw some spearmint leaves in with some bud that got to dry and once mint leaves dried out i left them in the jar for the cure. Everyone who smoked it commented on the minty taste...most good, some didn't like it.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 17, 2011)

was just going to type, that if you want minty bud, add menthol to it. 

my uncle adds a little sage to his joints sometimes. mmmm


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 17, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I threw some spearmint leaves in with some bud that got to dry and once mint leaves dried out i left them in the jar for the cure. Everyone who smoked it commented on the minty taste...most good, some didn't like it.



Thats about what I was going to say. We use to try that every now and then with fresh mint leaves. 
Some liked it, some didnt. But gotta cold and it works nicely.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 15, 2011)

> I threw some spearmint leaves in with some bud that got to dry and once mint leaves dried out i left them in the jar for the cure. Everyone who smoked it commented on the minty taste...most good, some didn't like it



I'd be one of the ones who didn't like it ... be like smoking toothpaste. Never did like menthol cigarettes or flavoured papers etc. I like bud to taste of bud.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 18, 2011)

Spearmint will run roughshod through every bit of available ground space if it is planted with other species.  I have some weedy spearmint but I could care less since I like mojitos.

Trivium:  spearmint is called _yerba buena (hierba buena)_ by some Spanish-speakers.  Yerba Buena is an old name for San Francisco and is currently the name of the island run through by the Bay Bridge.  Look up the literal translation of _"hierba buena"_ and you shall see that SF still merits that name.


----------

